# Greg, DHS and 2knees



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

They have been coming to http://nsmountainsports.com/forums/ to post. Several other AZ members have as well, but the three I mentioned in the thread title seem to be there mostly to troll. Trolling isn’t allowed here, yet these three gentlemen seem to want to do it at NS. Why do you think that is? IMO, that's a fair question.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

no comment


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

Because they can. :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no comment



That is a comment.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no comment



Is the no comment wink your why of saying you like to stir the pot, have a little fun and not worry about your posts being deleted the way you can at NSchat?

Gotta say...as a mod here I'm impressed that you would post in this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

nope

it's just no comment


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> it's just no comment


 

Your no comment is deafening!!!!;-)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> it's just no comment



You're very free with your comments on NS. Why clam up here?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice attempt to drum up interest for a forum that can't exist without conflict on AlpineZone.  Solid work, really.

I can hardly wait to hear the interesting 'facts' your guys make up to further slander me after this comment.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice attempt to drum up interest for a forum that can't exist without conflict on AlpineZone. Solid work, really.
> 
> I can hardly wait to hear the interesting 'facts' your guys make up to further slander me after this comment.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice attempt to drum up interest for a forum that can't exist without conflict on AlpineZone.  Solid work, really.
> 
> I can hardly wait to hear the interesting 'facts' your guys make up to further slander me after this comment.



No ur wrong about that. I find it kind of hypocritical what those guys preach here, but do there. Mostly Greg and DHS though…2knees always liked to mix it up and have a little fun.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

nothing hypocritical at all HPD

the saying goes..... 'when in Rome'

Not sure what's so difficult to understand about that.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No ur wrong about that. I find it kind of hypocritical what those guys preach here, but do there. Mostly Greg and DHS though…2knees always liked to mix it up and have a little fun.


 
Twiggy is a swoop in and leave type though. Not really funny.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nothing hypocritical at all HPD
> 
> the saying goes..... 'when in Rome'
> 
> Not sure what's so difficult to understand about that.



My thoughts exactly.... isn't such freedom what that board is all about?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No ur wrong about that. I find it kind of hypocritical what those guys preach here, but do there. Mostly Greg and DHS though…2knees always liked to mix it up and have a little fun.



It must be getting really stale over there if that's the only excuse you can come up with to come over here to start trouble.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They have been coming to http://nsmountainsports.com/forums/ to post. Several other AZ members have as well, but the three I mentioned in the thread title seem to be there mostly to troll. Trolling isn’t allowed here, yet these three gentlemen seem to want to do it at NS. Why do you think that is? IMO, that's a fair question.



Because different sites have different policies. Just because trolling isn't allowed here doesn't mean someone might not want to troll somewhere else, right?

It's not like there is some code that everyone has to follow globally. 

FWIW, trolling happens here very frequently with very rare consequences (seriously, we haven't had to take any action on any thread other than spam in months). Mostly because the trolling is under the radar or something. The only time we have ever done anything here in a moderator position is when the entire forum was flying off the rails, and certain individuals were posting (literally) a dozen posts in a matter of minutes with no intent other than to rile everyone up. THAT is where it crosses the line.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You're very free with your comments on NS. Why clam up here?



How is DHS not free w/ his comments here, in any way? Or any other member, for that matter? We have a handful of rules which are almost never enforced except in extreme circumstances. Seriously. There has only been like one or two bannings on AZ, _ever_. That's a damn good record if you ask me!


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nothing hypocritical at all HPD
> 
> the saying goes..... 'when in Rome'
> 
> Not sure what's so difficult to understand about that.



True, seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It must be getting really stale over at AndyZone if that's the only excuse you can come up with to come over here to start trouble.



OK, want to stay out of this, but with you're comment I have to ask. Why is it when someone mentions something you don't agree with, you automatically say they are starting trouble. Don't you think people can have thoughts different then yours and maybe even valid thoughts and opinions? Or are you so brilliant that other opinions don't matter and are just created to start trouble?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2011)

I think all 3 of them should be permanently banned from Andy's site for causing such trouble.

Seems simple to me...almost like they want you to do that.

No?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> OK, want to stay out of this, but with you're comment I have to ask. Why is it when someone mentions something you don't agree with, you automatically say they are starting trouble. Don't you think people can have thoughts different then yours and maybe even valid thoughts and opinions? Or are you so brilliant that other opinions don't matter and are just created to start trouble?



The latter :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> OK, want to stay out of this, but with you're comment I have to ask. Why is it when someone mentions something you don't agree with, you automatically say they are starting trouble. Don't you think people can have thoughts different then yours and maybe even valid thoughts and opinions? Or are you so brilliant that other opinions don't matter and are just created to start trouble?



There's nothing I don't agree with, just calling a spade a spade.  Your site doesn't exist without conflict here.  We haven't had any conflict here in several months, so you guys decided to stir things up to make things more interesting for yourselves.  You don't need to hide it, everyone knows it's true.

People are most certainly allowed to have differing thoughts and opinions to mine, they're even allowed to think that they're valid.  When said thoughts and opinions are incredibly stupid, based on lies, or are attacks on me or my beliefs then I'm going to call people out on them.

Any more questions that try to paint me as something that I'm not?  Or do you want to discuss something that's actually worthwhile for once?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> OK, want to stay out of this, but with you're comment I have to ask. Why is it when someone mentions something you don't agree with, you automatically say they are starting trouble. Don't you think people can have thoughts different then yours and maybe even valid thoughts and opinions? Or are you so brilliant that other opinions don't matter and are just created to start trouble?


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> There's nothing I don't agree with, just calling a spade a spade.  Your site doesn't exist without conflict here.  We haven't had any conflict here in several months, so you guys decided to stir things up to make things more interesting for yourselves.  You don't need to hide it, everyone knows it's true.
> 
> People are most certainly allowed to have differing thoughts and opinions to mine, they're even allowed to think that they're valid.  When said thoughts and opinions are incredibly stupid, based on lies, or are attacks on me or my beliefs then I'm going to call people out on them.
> 
> Any more questions that try to paint me as something that I'm not?  Or do you want to discuss something that's actually worthwhile for once?



You seem hostile.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> The latter :lol:


 

"Those who *think they know everything*, are very annoying to *those of us* who *do*."


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> You seem hostile.



Why do you guys have to always automatically say that the moderators here are hostile?

Just explaining my position to Andy, once again, nothing hostile about it.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

I think there is a lot more passive aggressiveness around here than hostility :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> How is DHS not free w/ his comments here, in any way? Or any other member, for that matter? We have a handful of rules which are almost never enforced except in extreme circumstances. Seriously. *There has only been like one or two bannings on AZ, ever. That's a damn good record if you ask me!*



You sure about that hoss?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> There's nothing I don't agree with, just calling a spade a spade.  Your site doesn't exist without conflict here.  We haven't had any conflict here in several months, so you guys decided to stir things up to make things more interesting for yourselves.  You don't need to hide it, everyone knows it's true.
> 
> People are most certainly allowed to have differing thoughts and opinions to mine, they're even allowed to think that they're valid.  When said thoughts and opinions are incredibly stupid, based on lies, or are attacks on me or my beliefs then I'm going to call people out on them.
> 
> Any more questions that try to paint me as something that I'm not?  Or do you want to discuss something that's actually worthwhile for once?




One person comes on here and states something. Why do you make it sound like a conspiracy?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

JimG. said:


> I think all 3 of them should be permanently banned from Andy's site for causing such trouble.
> 
> Seems simple to me...almost like they want you to do that.
> 
> No?



nah, don't want it

but I'm sure plenty of the members there would want that.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Why do you guys have to always automatically say that the moderators here are hostile?
> 
> Just explaining my position to Andy, once again, nothing hostile about it.



"You guys" What the heck is that supposed to mean? Who are you lumping me together with? "moderators here are hostile" I was talking about you, in this discussion, and not the AZ moderation team, or even you for that matter, in general. I simply think your post seemed hostile (insulting Andy's site and suggesting he is incapable of having a worhtwhile discussion). In fact, your posts are the only ones in this thread that seem hostile, and that includes the other moderators comments.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> One person comes on here and states something. Why do you make it sound like a conspiracy?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> One person comes on here and states something. Why do you make it sound like a conspiracy?



Because I've seen with my own eyes discussions on your site where your crew talks about how they should come over here and cause trouble.  Why should I believe this is any different?  

Do you really think that you're that sneaky?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You sure about that hoss?



Pretty sure. 

At least in the last few years. I dunno about the earlier history of the site. (early 2000's?)

But under my watch bannings here will be very rare and will only occur after several temp bans. That way no one can say they didn't see it coming. Myself and the mods have talked about it and think it's a good way to go.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Because I've seen with my own eyes discussions on your site where your crew talks about how they should come over here and cause trouble.  Why should I believe this is any different?
> 
> Do you really think that you're that sneaky?



Talk and action are two differences things. But assuming what you say has any validity to it, does that mean that every time someone that post there decides to post here there is an evil plan in the works? Any chance that it's just one person posting and not a "conspiracy"? By the way, I'm not sneaky at all. I think I'm pretty up front in everything I do.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> "You guys" What the heck is that supposed to mean? Who are you lumping me together with? "moderators here are hostile" I was talking about you, in this discussion, and not the AZ moderation team, or even you for that matter, in general. I simply think your post seemed hostile (insulting Andy's site and suggesting he is incapable of having a worhtwhile discussion). In fact, your posts are the only ones in this thread that seem hostile, and that includes the other moderators comments.



Oh sorry, it wasn't clear.  "You guys" means the andyzone contingent, otherwise known as the anti-alpinezone moderation crew.  The rest was a paraphrase of Andy's past comment.  I'm sorry it didn't come over correctly.

I'm also sorry you think I'm being hostile.  Then again that fits right in with the usual trouble starting MO, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

Of course I'm playing right into it, you guys... sorry, strike that... to be more clear: the folks at nszone should have plenty of material for a while now.  You're welcome.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no comment





highpeaksdrifter said:


> Is the no comment wink your why of saying you like to stir the pot, have a little fun and not worry about your posts being deleted the way you can at NSchat?
> .





deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> it's just no comment





deadheadskier said:


> nothing hypocritical at all HPD
> 
> the saying goes..... 'when in Rome'
> 
> Not sure what's so difficult to understand about that.



Well...sometimes I'm a little slow when it comes to understanding things, but I get the when in Rome take. So you do enjoy coming to NS because of the freedom you have there to let your inner troll come out...right or wrong?

BTW...you are a very good flame warrior...I wouldn't want you after me. Folks here are lucky you have to control yourself.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

See this is just going to get hostile, gonna stay out of it.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

What else is there to do there?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Talk and action are two differences things. But assuming what you say has any validity to it, does that mean that every time someone that post there decides to post here there is an evil plan in the works? Any chance that it's just one person posting and not a "conspiracy"? By the way, I'm not sneaky at all. I think I'm pretty up front in everything I do.



I always assume people have good intentions, at first.  Once they prove to me that isn't generally the case I'm more skeptical.

BTW - For the record; the talk in question has most certainly been backed up by action on several occasions.  There's no point in questioning the validity of my statement, you guys already validated for me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> See this is just going to get hostile, gonna stay out of it.



Yeah right...what ever happened to civil debate?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


>



+1 +1 +1

c'mon kiddos :argue: :flame:


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yeah right...what ever happened to civil debate?



I think it's pretty damn civil so far. Good job everyone :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I always assume people have good intentions, at first.  Once they prove to me that isn't generally the case I'm more skeptical.
> 
> BTW - For the record; the talk in question has most certainly been backed up by action on several occasions.  There's no point in questioning the validity of my statement, you guys already validated for me.



Why are u making this about you? I was asking about 3 guys from here who post there.
If you want to pick a fight why don't you strt your own thread?


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Oh sorry, it wasn't clear.  "You guys" means the andyzone contingent, otherwise known as the anti-alpinezone moderation crew.  The rest was a paraphrase of Andy's past comment.  I'm sorry it didn't come over correctly.
> 
> I'm also sorry you think I'm being hostile.  Then again that fits right in with the usual trouble starting MO, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Of course I'm playing right into it, you guys... sorry, strike that... to be more clear: the folks at nszone should have plenty of material for a while now.  You're welcome.



WOW! I recomend anger management, seriously. Lumping everyone together who posts on NS is ridiculous. I don't consider myself a trouble maker at all. I don't always agree with moderation decisions here, but I am certianly not part of an "anti-alpinezone moderation crew" and I enjoy both sites for what they are. If NS isn't your thing, then don't post there, but lumping together and throwing everyone under the bus that posts there is a bit unfair and over the top.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> See this is just going to get hostile, gonna stay out of it.



Just because you say it's hostile doesn't mean it is.  But once again, that fits in with the usual MO (saying I'm getting hostile to rile people up even further), which just further confirms my thoughts as to the intent of this thread.

If you want to see hostile you should go back and read the lies spread about me on your very own forum.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Lumping everyone together who posts on NS is ridiculous. I don't consider myself a trouble maker at all.



That's fair enough. There are several over there that I really like quite a bit in my ~10 months on the forum.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> WOW! I recomend anger management, seriously. Lumping everyone together who posts on NS is ridiculous. I don't consider myself a trouble maker at all. I don't always agree with moderation decisions here, but I am certianly not part of an "anti-alpinezone moderation crew" and I enjoy both sites for what they are. If NS isn't your thing, then don't post there, *but lumping together and throwing everyone under the bus that posts there is a bit unfair and over the top*.



Exactly the point of my comment, glad you got it.

I guess you really think I'm angry?  I'm curious how you detect tone over the internet?  Whatever the method, it's flawed.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Why are u making this about you? I was asking about 3 guys from here who post there.
> If you want to pick a fight why don't you strt your own thread?



I'm not the one making it about me.  Apparently I'm not allowed to post my opinion without being singled out.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Exactly the point of my comment, glad you got it.
> 
> I guess you really think I'm angry? * I'm curious how you detect tone over the internet?  Whatever the method, it's flawed.*



What method do you use?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What method do you use?



Usage of smileys :uzi:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I always assume people have good intentions, at first.



See, that's where you've got it wrong. You should assume that people are satisfying their own intentions. Whether they're "good" or not is relative.

You can then either assist them in achieving their goals, ignore them entirely, or actively work against them. You'll find, I think, that the first and third options often amount to the same thing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What method do you use?



I don't, that's one of the inherent flaws of communicating via text.  You can sometimes make assumptions based on context, but it's often tough to tell for sure.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> See, that's where you've got it wrong. You should assume that people are satisfying their own intentions. Whether they're "good" or not is relative.
> 
> You can then either assist them in achieving their goals, ignore them entirely, or actively work against them. You'll find, I think, that the first and third options often amount to the same thing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> See, that's where you've got it wrong. You should assume that people are satisfying their own intentions. Whether they're "good" or not is relative.
> 
> You can then either assist them in achieving their goals, ignore them entirely, or actively work against them. You'll find, I think, that the first and third options often amount to the saem thing.



Very wise, thanks.  You are, of course, completely correct.  I often fail to choose the second option, even when I know I should.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Exactly the point of my comment, glad you got it.
> 
> I guess you really think I'm angry?  I'm curious how you detect tone over the internet?  Whatever the method, it's flawed.



Huh? Are you actually agreeing with me? If so, this comment wasn't worded well:

""You guys" means the andyzone contingent, otherwise known as the anti-alpinezone moderation crew."

That comment quite clearly sounds like you are lumping everyone together that posts on Andy's site. If you are making some other point, then it was lost on me.

As for the anger issue, your tone is that of anger and hostility. That doesn't mena you are, but it clearly comes across that way.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just because you say it's hostile doesn't mean it is.  But once again, that fits in with the usual MO (saying I'm getting hostile to rile people up even further), which just further confirms my thoughts as to the intent of this thread.
> 
> If you want to see hostile you should go back and read the lies spread about me on your very own forum.




Oh please, do tell us about the lies.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> "You guys" What the heck is that supposed to mean?



Bob Chipeska: Oh no, this is not a handicapped thing. I have nothing against you people. 
Willie: You people? Did you hear that Marcus? He said 'You People.' 
Marcus: Who the hell is us people? 
Bob Chipeska: No... He said... But... what... No no. Um, I think it's best if we just forget we had this conversation. 
Willie: Good thinking. And don't worry about us. We'll be fine. Let's get the hell out of here Marcus. 
[Willie and Marcus get up to leave as Willie turns back to Bob] 
Willie: You're pathetic.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Bob Chipeska: Oh no, this is not a handicapped thing. I have nothing against you people.
> Willie: You people? Did you hear that Marcus? He said 'You People.'
> Marcus: Who the hell is us people?
> Bob Chipeska: No... He said... But... what... No no. Um, I think it's best if we just forget we had this conversation.
> ...



:lol: The second I saw "you guys" that's also all I could think of.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> That's fair enough. There are several over there that I really like quite a bit in my ~10 months on the forum.



He likes me!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> As for the anger issue, your tone is that of anger and hostility. That doesn't mena you are, but it clearly comes across that way.



Like I said, your tone meter is broken.  Actually the whole concept of trying to detect tone over the internet is flawed.

I'm not sure how you're "clearly" detecting hostility and anger, but I assure you it's not there.  I stopped getting angry at this trivial bullshit a while back.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

So, did we answer the OP's question? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Oh please, do tell us about the lies.



If I wanted to discuss it with you, or anyone else on the internet, then I'd click on that link in your sig.  But, I'm not going to waste my time or energy to do so.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> :lol: The second I saw "you guys" that's also all I could think of.



It was actually meant to be funny, I guess not everyone got that??


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> If I wanted to discuss it with you, or anyone else on the internet, then I'd click on that link in your sig.  But, I'm not going to waste my time or energy to do so.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


>


 
My thoughts exactly.  There's ten minutes of my life that I will never get back.....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

How did this go from a jab at DHS to a run on bvibert?

And why doesn't Greg post here anymore?

What do you think the world would be like if Bacon didn't exist?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey, you guys!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> What do you think the world would be like if Bacon didn't exist?


 
Good question!  It would suck!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It was actually meant to be funny, I guess not everyone got that??



I got it...  Which is why I posted the Bad Santa stuff (one of my fave all time)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> How did this go from a jab at DHS to a run on bvibert?
> 
> And why doesn't Greg post here anymore?
> 
> What do you think the world would be like if Bacon didn't exist?



I like bacon, but I would live.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> What do you think the world would be like if Bacon didn't exist?



That's horrible!  How can you even think of such a thing????


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2011)

Do all you guys really have nothing better to do than start up with this again?

I know why posters like Metsky just give up after a while; who has time for this?

I would think you guys might be happy about, oh, say, ski season coming up?

Think about it.

Edit: nice work C10; the bacon always does the trick.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Do all you guys really have nothing better to do than start up with this again?
> 
> I know why posters like Metsky just give up after a while; who has time for this?
> 
> ...


 
Good idea.  I'm going back to talking about skiing and hiking.....


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Do all you guys really have nothing better to do than start up with this again?
> 
> I know why posters like Metsky just give up after a while; who has time for this?
> 
> ...



It is still summer for the foreseeable future. I don't like to wish my life away. Another beautiful day today and the forecast is looking great for the weekend.

We are heading to the beach and I'll be in the water around 3:30. It is still in the 70's. 

I'd love to play tennis with DHS. My club has redone the courts and the surface is beautiful. 

Oysers are best in the RAW. :beer:

I am going to print several of billski's beloved trip reports and read them on the beach.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Good idea.  I'm going back to talking about skiing and hiking.....



Why not wave riding?


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> He likes me!



This is the beauty of the internet. Right here.

Are you making plans to come up to the Institution?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> This is the beauty of the internet. Right here.
> 
> Are you making plans to come up to the Institution?



Opening day. Hell ya.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> It is still summer for the foreseeable future. I don't like to wish my life away. Another beautiful day today and the forecast is looking great for the weekend.
> 
> We are heading to the beach and I'll be in the water around 3:30. It is still in the 70's.
> 
> ...



Not wishing the day away.

I'll be doing some evening fishing after work. And I'm still happy that I can dream about skiing soon.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

I see the sun from my cubicle!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> I see the sun from my cubicle!



I had to close one of my blinds this morning because of the sun streaming in.  Far too nice out to be sitting at a desk.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't tell if it's day or night from where my desk is...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:
			
		

> Oysters are best in the RAW?


 
How do you do that?


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I had to close one of my blinds this morning because of the sun streaming in.  Far too nice out to be sitting at a desk.



Sunlight is the best disinfectant.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Sunlight is the best disinfectant.


 
For these!!!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2011)

All of this is harshing my mellow... But it is a clear signal that we are closer to the start of the next season than we are from the close of the last...let it snow...


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Love that expression: "harshing my mellow"


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

Madroch said:


> All of this is harshing my mellow... But it is a clear signal that we are closer to the start of the next season than we are from the close of the last...let it snow...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They have been coming to http://nsmountainsports.com/forums/ to post. Several other AZ members have as well, but the three I mentioned in the thread title seem to be there mostly to troll. Trolling isn’t allowed here, yet these three gentlemen seem to want to do it at NS. Why do you think that is? IMO, that's a fair question.



I'm only posting this here because I cant logon over there at work.  I even dowloaded a new browser but still no luck. 

anyway, I dont really post anywhere anymore.  And all I was doing was having some fun at jj's expense and asked one question.  sorry for saying pussy (NOT talking about a cat) and using the phrase "non az'ers".  I should've known better then to go there because it automatically makes me some kind of hater.  I dont give a rats ass about this shit.  I just like to laugh sometimes at shit i read and that place is much more entertaining in that aspect, for me, then this place right now.  pretty simple.  And the only reason i'm even responding to this is because I have respect for you.  

and btw, you guys can word filter my name all you want.  ONHISKNEESTWIGGYASSHOMO if you wish.  It's all about a little entertainment and nothing else.  for me anyway.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> I'm only posting this here because I cant logon over there at work.  I even dowloaded a new browser but still no luck.
> 
> anyway, I dont really post anywhere anymore.  And all I was doing was having some fun at jj's expense and asked one question.  sorry for saying pussy (NOT talking about a cat) and using the phrase "non az'ers".  I should've known better then to go there because it automatically makes me some kind of hater.  I dont give a rats ass about this shit.  I just like to laugh sometimes at shit i read and that place is much more entertaining in that aspect, for me, then this place right now.  pretty simple.  And the only reason i'm even responding to this is because I have respect for you.
> 
> and btw, you guys can word filter my name all you want.  ONHISKNEESTWIGGYASSHOMO if you wish.  It's all about a little entertainment and nothing else.  for me anyway.



nice dude.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They have been coming to http://nsmountainsports.com/forums/ to post. Several other AZ members have as well, but the three I mentioned in the thread title seem to be there mostly to troll. Trolling isn’t allowed here, yet these three gentlemen seem to want to do it at NS. Why do you think that is? IMO, that's a fair question.


HPD...Why did you post this thread? If I had a question for somebody I usually PM them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2011)

fess erg!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Twiggy is a swoop in and leave type though.



compared to you, everybody is a swoop in and leave type of guy.  You post every dreadful detail of your mundane sad life on 3 different boards all day everyday.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> fess erg!



What goes best with a GSS?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> compared to you, everybody is a swoop in and leave type of guy. You post every dreadful detail of your mundane sad life on 3 different boards all day everyday.


 

Swoop!!!!!!

Wanna say something about my wife again,


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

This thread is super lame right now. Just sayin'


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> This thread is super lame right now. Just sayin'


 

And throwaway the key.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

Even bacon had no positive effect. Oh well- I guess this thread is like a world without bacon. Sad, pointless and tasteless.




Kinda like your mom.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Even bacon had no positive effect. Oh well- I guess this thread is like a world without bacon. Sad, pointless and tasteless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






Not my mom!!!!


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Even bacon had no positive effect. Oh well- I guess this thread is like a world without bacon. Sad, pointless and tasteless.
> .



A world without bacon is a world I don't want to be a part of.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> A world without bacon is a world I don't want to be a part of.


 







http://www.mybadpad.com/fun-stuff/t...timate-bacon-reference-of-baconic-proportions


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> HPD...Why did you post this thread? If I had a question for somebody I usually PM them.



That’s a fair question. I few days ago Greg came on NS just to get people railed up, which is fine with me cause that stuff can be funny. As the thread progressed along he wrote 



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Ha. This is going better than expected.



Even though I knew the whole purpose of his thread was provoke a reaction it pissed me off because many NS members are banned here and can’t give as good as they get. Also, if those of us who are not banned start up the thread can be locked. I was glad Nick posted in this one so it was safe from Trailboss.

So anyways, Ha this thread is going better than expected

I guess I should remember Greg doesn’t own this place anymore and doesn’t like to post here either.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> And why doesn't Greg post here anymore?



Because after 10 years and 30K+ posts, I think I've said just about everything I had to say, probably ad nauseum.

I did take a little foray over to andyzone to stir things up late one evening when I had some time and a buzz on. A few follow up posts the next morning until I felt getting sucked in and I just don't have time for that. I haven't even been back to lurk since. I'm sure my name has been dragged through the mud most of this week. There's nothing I could say that will change any of the opinions of me over there, and frankly I don't care. It's unlikely that I'll see any of them ever again in my life so why should I? I know who my real friends from AZ are.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> I'm only posting this here because I cant logon over there at work.  I even dowloaded a new browser but still no luck.
> 
> anyway, I dont really post anywhere anymore.  And all I was doing was having some fun at jj's expense and asked one question.  sorry for saying pussy (NOT talking about a cat) and using the phrase "non az'ers".  I should've known better then to go there because it automatically makes me some kind of hater.  I dont give a rats ass about this shit.  I just like to laugh sometimes at shit i read and that place is much more entertaining in that aspect, for me, then this place right now.  pretty simple.  And the only reason i'm even responding to this is because I have respect for you.
> 
> and btw, you guys can word filter my name all you want.  ONHISKNEESTWIGGYASSHOMO if you wish.  It's all about a little entertainment and nothing else.  for me anyway.



Back at ya.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Greg said:


> Because after 10 years and 30K+ posts, I think I've said just about everything I had to say, probably ad nauseum.
> 
> I did take a little foray over to andyzone to stir things up late one evening when I had some time and a buzz on. A few follow up posts the next morning until I felt getting sucked in and I just don't have time for that. I haven't even been back to lurk since. I'm sure my name has been dragged through the mud most of this week. There's nothing I could say that will change any of the opinions of me over there, and frankly I don't care. It's unlikely that I'll see any of them ever again in my life so why should I? I know who my real friends from AZ are.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Even though I knew the whole purpose of his thread was provoke a reaction it pissed me off because many NS members are banned here and can’t give as good as they get.



I just want to clarify for the sake of posterity and to address this perception that we have this crazy mod and banhammer attitude. 

As far as I know, only 2 or 3 people over on Andy's site are actually banned, and those were all decisions made (literally) _years _ago. 

Think about it. If I were really all that wound up, wouldn't I have shut down this thread and deleted the links to the other sites? 

Man some people need to seriously chill out, _way _to wound up. (not you HPD, that was a general statement, you've been totally fine). 

Finally, WRT to: 



> Also, if those of us who are not banned start up the thread can be locked. I was glad Nick posted in this one so it was safe from Trailboss.



That applies to _anyone_. Yes, threads can be locked if they go out of control. Sorry, that's the way it is. _Most _people on the site don't want to read 13 pages of people calling each other douchebags. 

That said: other than the AZ Challenge threads which I have to lock once I send out the questions to the resorts, it's an extreme rarity. 

I think I'm pretty levelheaded... and most of everyone here is too. I'll make mistakes like anyone else, and if I do, I encourage you to PM me and ask me about it. Like I said before, I'm open to hearing anything from anyone and engaging in conversation about anything.  I'm really enjoying being here! 

Peace - Nick


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> I just want to clarify for the sake of posterity and to address this perception that we have this crazy mod and banhammer attitude.
> 
> As far as I know, only 2 or 3 people over on Andy's site are actually banned, and those were all decisions made (literally) _years _ago.
> 
> ...


 

So this site is not douchebag friendly? Just askin'?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

No, but it is pager friendly. I think you will get a sig on your beeper.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> No, but it is pager friendly. I think you will get a sig on your beeper.



Thanks. Did the real Greg live here?  Once?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Thanks. Did the real Greg live here?  Once?



If you are asking if this is the real AlpineZone, the answer is no. This is the Vegas version.

Edit... all I can picture is the actual guy from the Hangover asking this. I'm literally cracking up over here. Friggen awesome.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> If you are asking if this is the real AlpineZone, the answer is no. This is the Vegas version.



Oh okay.  I need to leave then.  I can't be within a 200 yards.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just because you say it's hostile doesn't mean it is.  But once again, that fits in with the usual MO (saying I'm getting hostile to rile people up even further), which just further confirms my thoughts as to the intent of this thread.
> 
> If you want to see hostile you should go back and read the lies spread about me on your very own forum.



So let's get in a quick recap shall we. I like numbers as you lurkers may know. Quick count:

My post in this thread: 7
bviberts: 18

People may say I would be bias, so I ask, please judge who's posts are more hostile

Liking numbers as I do, funny how this thread got more posts in one day than either the Hurricane Irene thread or the Earthquake thread. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> So let's get in a quick recap shall we. I like numbers as you lurkers may know. Quick count:
> 
> My post in this thread: 7
> bviberts: 18
> ...



who cares?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> who cares?



I like stats, as a result, I care.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2011)

I learned a lot over on Andy's site: 

Nick is millionaire. 
Nick paid 6 figures for this site. 
Your cat's breath smells like cat food.
The moderators here are out to get people- they'll tap your phone and use the Patriot Act to get any information that seeps through your tinfoil cap. 
Free FullerWycliff


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2011)

Man,if all that info is on andy's site, I need to visit more often....my visits there have generally been somewhat less fulfilling, but I still go back on occasion so go figure- to each his own.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I like stats, as a result, I care.



you weren't really asking about stats. you were asking for people to judge who is more hostile,  you or bvibert.

Unless you're keeping stats on opinions :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

Not going to quote the whole post, but dangit, Greg, you should post more. Hell, I know I skipped over at least half of what you wrote (blah blah blah Sundown bumps blah blah bumps blah blah banhammer blah blah bumps at Sundown), so I've still got a way to go to get to ad nauseum. Ad infinitum we passed a while ago, but there are still goals to reach!

And for the recprd, I think Glen is generally wrong. Nick was a brazillionaire, but paid six figures, Four of which were large, one was like Barbie, and the other was a Weeble Wobble (they don't fall down), so now Greg has a Brazilion and Nick got hemmorhoids. It's all very complicated.

I like bacon.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Not going to quote the whole post, but dangit, Greg, you should post more. Hell, I know I skipped over at least half of what you wrote (blah blah blah Sundown bumps blah blah bumps blah blah banhammer blah blah bumps at Sundown), so I've still got a way to go to get to ad nauseum. Ad infinitum we passed a while ago, but there are still goals to reach!
> 
> And for the recprd, I think Glen is generally wrong. Nick was a brazillionaire, but paid six figures, Four of which were large, one was like Barbie, and the other was a Weeble Wobble (they don't fall down), so now Greg has a Brazilion and Nick got hemmorhoids. It's all very complicated.
> 
> I like bacon.



Bacon ftw

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Sep 3, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Not going to quote the whole post, but dangit, Greg, you should post more. Hell, I know I skipped over at least half of what you wrote (blah blah blah Sundown bumps blah blah bumps blah blah banhammer blah blah bumps at Sundown), so I've still got a way to go to get to ad nauseum. Ad infinitum we passed a while ago, but there are still goals to reach!
> 
> And for the recprd, I think Glen is generally wrong. Nick was a brazillionaire, but paid six figures, Four of which were large, one was like Barbie, and the other was a Weeble Wobble (they don't fall down), so now Greg has a Brazilion and Nick got hemmorhoids. It's all very complicated.
> 
> I like bacon.



Wait, he has all his assets in "bras"?  Is that to stabilize the weak value of the dollar?  Of maybe that's code for he holds a lot of stock in the parent company of Victoria's Secret....regardless, Nick,  I'd like an invite to take a trip on your luxury boat: "SS Moderhator".


----------



## Madroch (Sep 3, 2011)

Bras and bacon, this thread may deliver yet.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Bras and bacon, this thread may deliver yet.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



omg


----------



## JimG. (Sep 3, 2011)

There is some serious hate and hostility here at times.

Luvin' the bacon bra.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Get that damned bacon out of the way!


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 4, 2011)

Erin go brah...less?!?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2011)

the matching bottoms?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2011)

As hot as intimate bacon apparel is, that kinds gross. Someone should fry it in a mold- then it would be hot. And crispy.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 4, 2011)

This site is turning to shit, naked girls wrapped in bacon, what next glazed penis, I'm out of here.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## JimG. (Sep 5, 2011)

Nick said:


>



Is the dark haired lady wearing cooked bacon or beef jerky?

If we keep this up maybe Lady GaGa will start posting here.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2011)

Nick said:


>



-10 points for the small image size


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## AdironRider (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread makes me laugh. 

Que the internets serious business photo.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

Where have these little fellas been hiding at?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2011)

andyzee said:


> This site is turning to shit, naked girls wrapped in bacon, what next glazed penis, I'm out of here.



If they're wrapped in bacon, they're not exactly naked, now, are they?

/underneath our clothes, we're all naked.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> underneath our clothes, we're all naked.



Do I have to look?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2011)

:17 and after sums up how I feel after reading this thread....


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2011)

I love that clip! been a while since i've seen it. Good stuff.


----------

